# Maine



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pollination Services*

Larry Peiffer, Peiffer's Apiaries
Standish, Maine

Home: 207-642-1089
Cell: 207-807-3579

Sideliner with small number of hives for pollination.
 Prefer to stay close to home.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking foward to a great 2010!

Service only in Maine

Brac 207-991-3091


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

